# Bushing sticking



## PostalBob (Dec 5, 2006)

I am very new to this great hobby but have discovered that as much as i try, it seems that for some reason my bushings are sticking to the wood.
I have lost a few good turns to this subject. I looked in the forum and was unable to locate this problem if it is listed I missed it sorry.
Met a man who said he applied some sort fo product onto the bushing and wood before he turns, he said it keeps the bushing from sticking, sad part is i was unable to find this so called product, he never did give me a name or what it was called?
Any help in this new venture before i lose another set of bushing? Thanks love this site have learned so much, some great people in here
Thanks 
Bob ie Postalbob


----------



## Dario (Dec 5, 2006)

Johnson paste wax works for me.


----------



## JimGo (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome Bob!  I'm originally from Blackwood, not too far from you!

I'll second Dario's recommendation of paste wax.  I use Butcher's Bowling Alley Wax, because that's what Home Depot carried, but I would imagine Johnson's working too.  You can also apply the wax to your lathe's ways to help keep things moving smoother, and to limit CA's ability to stick to the ways when it drips (not that I have this problem or anything!).


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 5, 2006)

Just put a piece of wax paper between the bushing and the blank.POUch a hole and turn it v=down as y ou turn the blank.
I don't want to risk getting wax on the blank.
That being said I have never had a bushing stuck to a blank.
I have read where others have.
I use CA like it was water(not the bottled kind of water) and have not had this problem in over 2 years of making pens.Perhaps I have a "magic pen mill"?


----------



## guts (Dec 5, 2006)

i tried some glad press and seal on euro bushings and it worked pretty good,(no wax)and the stuff kinda sticks to the bushings.


----------



## cueman (Dec 5, 2006)

I have had this problem before and what I found is if the shoulder of the bushing that butts up against the wood has any ca, dust, crud ect. build up on it, there is enough space between the bushing and the wood for the ca to creep into and make it stick. Everytime I am done doing a ca finish I make sure that I remove any excess ca from the bushings, have not had any problems since. 

Douglas.


----------



## PostalBob (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks all for your input. Will give them a try. Very new to this hobby and sort of got mad when this happen, but thanks again for your input. Am sure they will work.
Thanks Bob[]


----------



## Fangar (Dec 6, 2006)

I make Delrin bushings for applying my CA finishes.  They work great and will not stick.

Fangar


----------



## Skye (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, how do you hold the delrin tight enough to turn it?


----------



## Phillip (Dec 8, 2006)

I used the extra clear plastic dividers from my tackle box, drilled a hole in them to fit on the bushings, slipped them in between the blank and the bushings and all has been fine since. They are not very thick so they will fit on the bushing leaving just enough of the bushing exposed to fit the blank on. I started the lathe at the lowest speed and trimmed the square plastic inserts round with a box knife. ( I sanded them smooth on the edge for safety) I made them for each set of bushings I have and they are reusable. To this day I have never had them stick to any of my projects.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Ok, how do you hold the delrin tight enough to turn it?



Skye,

I start by placing a 3/4" rod into my 3/4" beal collet.  I drill it for 1/4" so that it will fit over a standard mandrel.  Then I cut it into 1/2" or so wafers and mount those on the pen mandrel.  Lock them into place as you would when turing a blank.  I use the bushings face to face on either side of the stock for depth.  Very easy.

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 9, 2006)

"plastic" milk bottle tops are made of a material that CA will not stik to.drill a hole for the mandrel if doing a  slimline style or the size for the sleeve of the bushing.Turn down with the blank.This can be used instead of wax paper.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 9, 2006)

I use butchers wax also and have never gotten any on the blank but I like eagles idea and will have to try the plastic tops. 
Thanks


----------

